# Anchor points



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

Aiming question ...

Curious if anyone else has used this pinpoint to aim .. I use my scar on my cheek as the anchor point with left hand and I hold the Scout LT in my right hand sideways (gangstah) . I aim with my left eye and this spot has been the best for accuracy to me . Just curious what others have used because aiming a slingshot to me has been a challenge .https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200110/7a48f7c114be25950c62b96867dd15f1.plist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Yup! That same spot is working for me.

Learning to shoot a SlingShot accurately is proving to be challenging.

I can hit almost exactly the same spot 3 or 4 times in a row then be all over the place again, and sometimes the 3 or 4 that hit the same spot are not actually where I was aiming, but sometimes they are.

I think it is all about muscle memory, doing the exact same thing over and over again til it just happens naturally


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I use various places on my ear as anchor points (*Face Walking technique*). I settled on a preferred frame width that gives a middle of ear (or slightly higher) anchor point for 10 yards. For longer distances I drop my anchor down to the bottom of the tragus or the lobe. For very long shots I will sometimes use the bottom of the ear lobe. The corner of the fork becomes my front sight. If needed I can move the fork index down to the middle or bottom of the top fork but that would only be necessary for very long shots.

Most of my shooting is at 10 or 20 yards so I mainly use only two positions on the ear. It almost becomes instinctive after a while and the thumb knuckle on the pouch hand just moves to the right spot.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I anchor to my cheek like you do. But I use the middle of my band as the aim. That is 10-20 yards out. 30-40 bottom of the band meaning catty aims up a bit. And so on, this works well for me. I pull and bring hands to rest same way all the time to rule out anything different as throwing my shot off.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Barryeverson said:


> Aiming question ...
> 
> Curious if anyone else has used this pinpoint to aim .. I use my scar on my cheek as the anchor point with left hand and I hold the Scout LT in my right hand sideways (gangstah) . I aim with my left eye and this spot has been the best for accuracy to me . Just curious what others have used because aiming a slingshot to me has been a challenge .https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200110/7a48f7c114be25950c62b96867dd15f1.plist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay Scarface, when my boat is pointed towards the west, I anchor starboard, and when it's pointed towards the east, I anchor port. Works swell.


----------



## armando (Jun 3, 2015)

If I put my thumb knuckle on my ear and try to look down the bands, it looks like they are going to slam into the frame? Are you leaning over alot?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

armando said:


> If I put my thumb knuckle on my ear and try to look down the bands, it looks like they are going to slam into the frame? Are you leaning over alot?


I do, I tilt my head and sight right down the bands in my preferred ott style, using the fork tip at the band as my front sight. This way I can shoot anchored to my cheek, ear or go out to butterfly without changing my front aim point.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great info


----------



## armando (Jun 3, 2015)

If you imagine the pouch is at my right ear and I hold the frame in my left hand, this is the angle I'm getting. Any tips as I cant see how you can have an extended draw so high up ?


----------



## armando (Jun 3, 2015)

For some reason it won't let me upload pictures


----------



## Cathal (Apr 19, 2020)

Northerner said:


> I use various places on my ear as anchor points (*Face Walking technique*).  I settled on a preferred frame width that gives a middle of ear (or slightly higher) anchor point for 10 yards. For longer distances I drop my anchor down to the bottom of the tragus or the lobe. For very long shots I will sometimes use the bottom of the ear lobe. The corner of the fork becomes my front sight. If needed I can move the fork index down to the middle or bottom of the top fork but that would only be necessary for very long shots.
> 
> Most of my shooting is at 10 or 20 yards so I mainly use only two positions on the ear. It almost becomes instinctive after a while and the thumb knuckle on the pouch hand just moves to the right spot.


Hi.....are the anchor point variations you describe unusual??....I'm kinda new to slingers....and have always heard about fixing anchor point and hold over for longer shots......please elaborate.....thanks.....


----------

